# [SOLVED] Building over time



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi

Okay...I decided to get it all after hours of heavy breathing while watching the TSF recommended $1600 Intel build *swoons*. 

But it is really expensive, so I reached a decision, and I wanna know if it's a good one. Is it okay to buy the pieces over a period of 3 months? Will I miss other newer hardware? should I wait for a newer update of the recommended list? Is it okay if I leave this thread open and ask for recommendations for every piece over the entire period? In what order should I buy them? Stick with the current list or keep myself updated? Get the newer product if there is one?

I want to play in the absolute maximum settings, and have the ultimate performance. I have a lot of games waiting for me to get the right PC for them ^^

I also do some video encoding and moderate to heavy multi-tasking.
Gonna use Windows 8.1
Try to convince me with the $1200 Intel build 

Noticed the $1600 build doesn't have a DVD rom...why?

Share with me your wisdom ^^

Thanks 

One more thing...maybe I have been mis-informed, but I believe there is a way to connect a PC to a compatible screen without any wires. Think it's a new Intel technology (I am currently searching for answers). So I was thinking if it is possible to connect the PC to my monitor for gaming and also have it connected to a TV with that technology. I don't like playing on big screens, but I want the TV for movies and stuff, or maybe kinda like...showing those in the room what I am doing. would be fun if it is possible.

Thanks


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Building overtime*



xweel said:


> One more thing...maybe I have been mis-informed, but I believe there is a way to connect a PC to a compatible screen without any wires. Think it's a new Intel technology (I am currently searching for answers). So I was thinking if it is possible to connect the PC to my monitor for gaming and also have it connected to a TV with that technology. I don't like playing on big screens, but I want the TV for movies and stuff, or maybe kinda like...showing those in the room what I am doing. would be fun if it is possible.
> 
> Thanks


Intel® WiDi and Intel® Pro WiDi


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

Yes thanks...I just found it too ^^

Awesome stuff


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building overtime*

newer hardware like motherboards, CPUs and graphics cards come out every 3-6 months

but you shouldn't be concerned with have the latest stuff because no matter how you try it as soon as you have built your system it will not be the best thing out there.

Building the $1600 rig will be good for around 4-5 years before you start having to mess around with resolution and graphics settings.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

5 years  

But for example, if I still didn't buy the video card, shouldn't I check for a better option in terms of price/quality when I want to order?

Just stick to the list and avoid all the hassle? 

Thanks ^^


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Building overtime*



xweel said:


> But for example, if I still didn't buy the video card, shouldn't I check for a better option in terms of price/quality when I want to order?


Sure you can look for better when the time comes to get the graphics card, just remember that when a product is new, the price is high, and it can take months before it starts to drop, if it does at all.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building overtime*



Panther063 said:


> Sure you can look for better when the time comes to get the graphics card, just remember that when a product is new, the price is high, and it can take months before it starts to drop, if it does at all.


yep and by that time something new will be along that will be better.

Remember there is no such thing as future proofing, by the time you buy stuff new stuff will be out or on its way out.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

It's not really about future proofing...buying something just before something better gets released is really not my concern. I am talking about the moment I buy. I am not gonna buy a processor now and complain about it after 1 month when something better is released because I "could have waited" 

I just wanna make sure that an item in the current list is still the better option at the time I am gonna buy it.

One more "wondering": Is it okay if I split the RAM?...instead of getting 2 8s, I could get 4 4s, that would make it easier, but it's not really a problem ^^

I'll order the PSU now 

Edit: 

Those 2 are the same right? 

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI CrossFire 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

XFX PRO650W Core Edition 80+ Bronze ATX 650 Energy Star Certified Power Supply

Why wouldn't amazon links link properly here? <.<

I'll buy it all either locally or from amazon.com

Edit: Definitely the same


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building overtime*

there are no new processors coming out for the next 6 months but the Nvidia GTX 800 series are out shortly and from what I have read they are going to have some very powerful ones in the line up but those ones are going to be super expensive. I think around the $1200 mark.

Think the release date is October.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

With $1200 I would just get the $1200 build 

Anyways...I forgot to mention that I am not gonna over clock...is it still okay to get the build? are there any parts I should switch? heard some stuff about the motherboard, but I am not sure.

So? Can I buy 4 4GB rams instead of 2 8GB ones?

Thanks ^^


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building overtime*

why would you need 4x4GB RAM? 2x8 would be better if you really need 16GB. Note that no game uses 16GB and no game doesn't get close to 8GB.

You can use the standard intel cooler if your not gonna overclock. I always overclock however if I didn't I would never use the standard cooler because they can be quite noisy and aftermarket coolers do a better job.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

that way I could buy 2 4GBs now and 2 4GBs later, but it's not really a problem 

Won't get the cooler then...that saves some ^^

Thanks

Ordered the power supply, and I want to order the motherboard next.

The one in the list is ASUS Z97-PRO LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

Guessing it's this one ASUS ATX DDR3 2600 LGA 1150 Motherboards Z97-PRO

Will get it from Newegg if I can

I just don't wanna mess it up


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building overtime*

yes they ae both the same. remember the ram speed requires upto 1600MHz anything faster than that requires you to overclock by either using an xmp profile in the BIOS or manually overclocking (sometimes on asus boards all you need to do is select the speed)

You don't really need more than 1600MHz anyway.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

Getting G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GSR - Newegg.com

So, I am guessing I don't require overclocking.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building overtime*

yeah will be fine


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building overtime*

The 2x8GB will work but 16GB is basically pointless now or for some time to come for gaming. A 2x4GB matched pair of 1600MHz will be more than sufficient and cost less than half as much.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

I am going for the overkill.
But seriously, I am kinda blindly following the recommended build, but it will all depend on the moment I order. My mind is on the 8GB now instead of the 16GB.

Btw there is no DVD rom drive in the recommended build....why?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building overtime*

8GB is more than enough.
I have no idea why there is no optical drive in the build but, IMHO, there should definitely should be one. There under $20 and a very good thing to have.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

I'll get the one from the $1200 build


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building overtime*



xweel said:


> I'll get the one from the $1200 build


Good plan. :smile:


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

Okay I already got some of the items, and now I wanna order the CPU and GPU. When I checked amazon today I saw the GPU price drop from 499 to 365, and then I saw some new GPUs...900 series or something I dunno, and they are cheaper than the one from the recommended build. Which one should I get?

The list: Game Advanced with NVIDIA GeForce

I am thinking

EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 4GB GDDR5 256bit

or

EVGA GeForce GTX780 SuperClocked


And I was gonna get the Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core Desktop Processor, but according to amazon, there is a newer model...the Intel Core i7-4790K Processor, which is even cheaper. Shouldn't I get the newer one?

Still didn't get the Motherboard, probably later this month.

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building overtime*

Not really any newer, but somewhat faster; if you can get the 4790K for that price, grab it.

GTX 970 and GTX 780 are pretty much tied as far as overall performance. The 970 wins with much lower power consumption.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

Grabbed it ^^

Think I'll go with the GTX 780...it IS in the recommended build, and the shipping is a lot faster...2 to 5 weeks <.<

If I would get the GTX 970, which one should I get??

The list is huge o.o

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building overtime*

You'll probably find they are all pretty much the same; just slightly different clocks and output interface config. Get one which has the type(s) of interface(s) you require. Anything by Gigabyte or MSI; EVGA are also good but I'm finding they seem to run a lot louder than others.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

I see...thanks ^^

I'll get the GTX 780...dunno why, but I feel better with the 780 ^^

Anyways....I had to cancel my CPU order, and decided to order it again next week, but this CPU works with the Motherboard from the recommended build right?

This one: ASUS ATX DDR3 2600 LGA 1150 Motherboards Z97-PRO (Wi-Fi AC)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building overtime*

Yes.

FYI: Whenever choosing a CPU/motherboard, always refer to the CPU support list for the specific motherboard(s) you are considering. This may always be found on the board manufacturer's product pages. It will show all processors supported by the board and the version of system BIOS required.
Motherboard - Z97-PRO - ASUS


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building overtime*

Thanks...I'll check


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Can I get 
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz

Instead of G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GSR - Newegg.com / G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB

I am still following the TSF recommended 1600 build ^^

Seems like I'll finish this build early November...excited


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

Certainly. Again, always refer to the board manufacturer's product pages for the memory QVL. It doesn't list all supported memory, but if a specific DIMM is listed, you can be pretty certain it will be supported.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z97-PRO/Z97_PRO_DIMM_QVL.pdf

PS: the linked DIMMs are listed on page 7, line 4.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I was kinda sure that it supports. I am asking quality ^^

Any differences? which one is better? I prefer Amazon, and the CORSAIR is cheaper from Amazon.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

16GB is more than will be needed/used. A 2x4GB matched pair of G.Skill or Corsair would be plenty.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I already got the RAM xD

Like I said, I am blindly following the recommended build. I just hope I can get that case. I really love it.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Is the NZXT S340 big enough for this build?
Gonna use the stock cooler, since I won't overclock.

NZXT CA-S340W-B1 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

A Mid-Tower will accept a ATX Mobo so you're good.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I see

Thanks ^^


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I don't really have much time, and I need advice for the last piece. I followed the recommended build with 2 changes only. I got the RAM I mentioned above and my brother gave me a 240gb SSD as a gift.

I really need a list of options for the motherboard. I'll explain later. Please don't include ASUS, since I didn't find any ASUS mobo in the stores.

I'll share my story when I get back, but for now I just wanna know my motherboard options.
Please include several options, since I don't know exactly what is available.

Thanks-

Edit: I got the red/black NZXT H440...this is not important only pure aesthetics, but what are my red/black mobo options? ^^


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Forgot to mention I actually got the 4790K and not the 4770k cpu.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

Just to be clear, you are looking for a red/black board socketed for the i7 4770/4790. Something on par with the Asus Z97. Correct? Any specific features you require? ie onboard wireless, SLI/Crossfire. Any specific number/config of interface slots?


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

It's not limited to red/black, since it might not be available here. Yes something on par with the Asus z96. I did notice that they have a lot of gigabyte mobos in the stores....

Not really...I mean the onboard wireless is a good plus, but it's not necessary, and remember that I am following the recommended build, so no SLI...using only 1 nvidia 780GTX Superclocked 3gb.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

The Gigabyte Z97X Gaming series are red/black. Several models priced (in North America) from ~$150 to $250.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I think they do have the gaming series...

Gonna head to the store now...thanks. ^^

Any other options? I'll respond when I get back.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I got the Z97X-Gaming 5 motherboard.

Will it work well with my build? How good is it compared to the ASUS Z97-PRO?

Build:

NZXT Technologies H440 Mid Tower Chassis Cases

EVGA GeForce GTX780 SuperClocked w/EVGA ACX Cooler 3GB GDDR5 384bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI,DP, SLI Ready (03G-P4-2784-KR)

Intel Core i7-4790K Processor

Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz

Intel 530 Series 240GB 2.5-Inch Internal Solid State Drive

XFX 650W TS SERIES FULL WIRED 80+ BRONZE PSU


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building over time*

yes it will work, there isn't much difference between the two.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Guess the color is a good plus. ^^

Thanks.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Okay before I actually turn my PC on for the first time, I need to know what is the first thing I need to do?
Install Windows 8, or change some BIOS settings? And what settings exactly? What should I check for when I turn on the PC? How can I make sure everything is okay?

Sorry so many questions...I am a bit nervous.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

I check within system BIOS and confirm memory and all drives are detected, then go ahead and install windows.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*



Thanks...that seems so obvious. ^^

I am so scared...I really hope it works. Expensive stuff. >.>


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

Preferably, a bench test is done first.
If you have already assembled in the case.



gcavan said:


> check within system BIOS and confirm memory and all drives are detected, then go ahead and install windows.


"After" Windows is installed, install all drivers from the Mobo CD.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Sorry, was too busy installing all the stuff. 
-----
I have already done all that, also think it is better to download the latest drivers from the website.
The joy I felt when the PC turned on...not explainable. ^^

How to do a bench test?

I'll share some pics later, it's all thanks to you guys. 

Edit: Why is only 15.86gb of RAM usable?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

Not unusual for some RAM not to show. You'll never use anywhere close to that amount anyway.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I see...

Thanks. ^^

The PC is super awesome btw. ^^


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I should get an aftermarket cooler.
CPU reached 96 C today when I played WoW. Maybe because of the new expansion, but it always reaches 70 and sometimes a bit more when I play Guild Wars 2. I am not overclocking, and I disabled Intel Turbo boost...or something similar not sure what it was called.

Before the expansion release, the temperature always reached 65-70 when I played WoW.

So what are my cooling options? ^^

Also..can I remove the current stock cooler and install the aftermarket cooler without removing the motherboard from the case?

Thanks. ^^


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I am still not sure if I actually need an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building over time*

first of all regardless of what you are playing the temp should not reach 96 degrees c. even if your system was heavily overclocked it should not get anywhere near that temp. No game will make your cpu run at 96 degrees c.

Your cpu will be throttling at that temp.

You should be aiming for mid 70 degrees c at the very most preferably lower.

The 4790k does run hot so I would advise an aftermarket cooler, I would never use the stock fan anyway.

If your case does not have a motherboard cut out cpu plate on the back of it then most likely you will have to remove the board from the case to fit a new cooler.

What software were you using to monitor the temps?


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Speccy and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. (both give generally same results all the time)

It only went that high twice...once when I used Intel's stress test, and today while I was playing WoW...I wouldn't have noticed if the game didn't start to have slight..."hangs"(no idea what I should call it, but the "hangs" were extremely brief..hardly a second). I didn't play the game again because the server is full, and I don't really wanna wait in the really really long Queue.

And I never saw the temperature go below 36 degrees. I tried some other games, and everything was the same as always.

The case does have a cut out. That makes things easier I guess, but I don't know anything about aftermarket coolers. ^^

Edit: I will either get it from Amazon.com or locally.
Not sure what do the "locals" have available though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building over time*

well you need to sort that temp out 96 degrees c is bearing on damaging the cpu.

If your case would allow (space wise) I would advise the Noctua Nh-d15

remember you will have to clean off the old thermal paste and apply fresh paste (the noctua comes with paste)


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Installing the cooler is a little intimidating, but I want that experience. Think with the motherboard already secured it will be a little easier.

Noctua NH-D15'

This one?

The case is NZXT H440, and that cooler seems really huge...and a bit expensive.

Not sure if it will fit.

Also need to know how to properly clean and apply a new paste.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

CPU Cooler Clearance: 180mm
Guess it'll fit

What are my other options? Hyper 212 Evo maybe? Though it's a bit cheap compared to the Noctua, which seems really good, but I really need 3 different options just in case any one of them wasn't available, and depending on what price I would get from each.

Thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building over time*

noctua is better than the evo.

yes it will fit, but check on the noctua website as your ram may interfere with the cooler. The noctua site shows ram which may cause an issue.

The evo is a good cooler though.

The noctua booklet comes with how to apply the paste. You just put a small pea size grain in the middle of the cpu or you can do a horizontal line and when you screw in the cooler the spreader on the cooler will spread the paste out to cover the cpu cores.

To clean of old thermal paste you use 90% isopropyl alcohol and a lint free cloth, some coffee filters will work too. There is stuff you can buy called arti clean from the makes of artic silver thermal paste. You use arti clean bottle 1 to remove the paste and the second bottle is supposed to make emulsify the cpu to make better heat dissapation between the cooler and cpu.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

After graph checking and constant monitoring, it seems the temperature is really okay with the stock cooler...the maximum it reached was 74 and that was only with Guild Wars 2. Other games run with a constant 50-58 degrees...even WoW which I played again after the huge amount of players have settled down and finally stopped playing. I don't know where that 96 came from, and I am actually starting to doubt my memory, but the brief "hangs" were certainly there, so I think I am still gonna get that aftermarket cooler, but the noctua seems too big...did I mention too expensive? 

Anyways...I can only install the Noctua with a single fan setup in the middle, because the RAM and the motherboard heatsink will be in the way. Can I use a different fan with it? something black or black and red....to match the case and the motherboard.

I still don't know if it's actually available though. Are there any other good and a bit smaller coolers? Remember, I don't intend to overclock, and the temperatures seem good with the stock cooler, so I don't think a 100$ upgrade is necessary.

Thanks. ^^


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

Granted, the Noctua is a great cooler, but for a hundred bucks, I'ld go with an aio liquid unit. 

For other relatively inexpensive coolers, with performance comparable to the Hyper 212 EVO, take a look at the i30 or i11 by Arctic Cooling or the Zalman CNPS9500

ARCTIC | CPU Cooler
::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

ARCTIC Freezer i30 CO

This one?
Which one is better in terms of easy installation and noise...and of course performance? 

How good is the Hyper 212 Evo?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building over time*

There is also the i30 which generally runs a few dollars less; same as i30 CO but with a slightly different fan. The 'CO' means constant operation, but the listed specs are identical, so other than the color of the blades, I have no idea of the difference. In any event, both are dead silent at idle and whisper quiet at full rpm. 

Take a look at some online reviews. Most will rate the reviewed cooler against several others. In reading, take note of the test system and conditions and rate them accordingly.

FrostyTech is a good resource to keep handy. I don't believe they have tested the i30 yet but they list the A30 (more or less the same cooler but with AMD mounts).


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

Thanks...FrostyTech seems like a handy resource for me to refer to when choosing the cooler from the stores. If I receive explosive prices from the stores, which I extremely think I will, I am just gonna order it from amazon, and in that case, my options will only be limited to price and not the scarce availability of certain models. The Internet has everything. ^^

I decided to go today rather than Saturday.

Thanks again. ^^


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Building over time*

I got the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo...the price was reasonable, and it was the only one available.

Installing it was hell. Had to wipe the thermal paste 3 times because I didn't drop the cooler on the CPU properly aligned the first two times. It was really hard that it took me 2 hours, and I _think_ it was worth it. I saw a decrease in 12 C 










So I believe I didn't do anything wrong. ^^

But I don't know if I was supposed to clean the thermal paste every time I removed the cooler to try again.

I don't intend to overclock, but I assume that I can now, right?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if the paste makes contact with the cooler and cpu then yes every time you remove the cooler you need to clean the paste off and apply fresh paste.

yes you should be able to overclock if you know what to do.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

FYI: The cooler does not have to be perfectly aligned when placing it on the processor. Shifting it slightly in place is fine as long as you don't actually remove it. Once it is removed, however, the mating surfaces should really be cleaned and new compound applied.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess I'll just re enable that Intel turbo boost thingy. It is already extremely fast, and I don't think I need it any faster.

I guess I did every thing right then. ^^

Well it wasn't the cooler that wasn't aligned properly it was that X mounting bracket thingy. If I screwed one screw into the stand off the other screw that was diagonal to it wouldn't reach the stand off, and I kept blaming the motherboard, but that didn't make sense because the stock cooler was installed just fine. After 2 failed tries I found out that it was just me doing it wrong. I thought the fact that the motherboard was secured in to the case would make things easier, I was very wrong. Installing the fan with the RAM installed was impossible.

But it was something good to experience. 

The difference in temperature is clear, and the PC is basically silent. Thanks for all the help. ^^


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your RAM has heatspreaders on it which get in the way of fans on coolers sometimes you can just take them off. They just pull off.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

Didn't know that, but the RAM was in the way while installing the fan only. Once installed there was enough room to re insert the RAM, but the last DDR3 slot is unusable now.


----------

